# IRC fuckups - did he really just do that?



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL, irc fuckups, well nice email account.

* aw9989 ([email protected]) has joined #crytocc

<aw9989>  /msg nickserv register * [email protected]

* aw9989 ([email protected]) has left #crytocc

 

I suppose this is why you don't use the same password for everything.


----------



## Damian (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe it was meant to be a honeypot? :X


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

If it was....

"GET YOUR HANDS IN THE AIR"

lol 

fbi honeypot


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 12, 2013)

Am I the only one that wonders why we keep around the kid that keeps trying to turn this place into HF?  Discussion of security is one thing.. attempting to brag about "amazing deeds" seems like exactly the kind of trash this place doesn't need.


----------



## Echelon (Nov 12, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Am I the only one that wonders why we keep around the kid that keeps trying to turn this place into HF?  Discussion of security is one thing.. attempting to brag about "amazing deeds" seems like exactly the kind of trash this place doesn't need.


Because censorship is a slippery slope.


----------



## drmike (Nov 12, 2013)

Pretend I  am a lamer and explain what I saw above...


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

I just found it quite amusing, don't need to start hatin.


----------



## drmike (Nov 12, 2013)

Are we saying that person had same account info for IRC and mail?

Where would one gather their IRC credentials from?

I am out of haterade.   Just curious...


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 12, 2013)

I fucked up on IRC previously too, I sent my password out while attempting to register.

 

Then I had to change all my passwords, took me around 45 minutes. I'm pretty sure MannDude facepalm'd when he saw me did this.


----------



## scv (Nov 12, 2013)

"all my passwords"

_* scv shakes head..._


----------



## Raymii (Nov 12, 2013)

Back in the days when I still played Guild Wars and WoW we used to do that. Tell people that their password showed up to us as ******* and was only visible to them when they typed it...


----------



## Magiobiwan (Nov 12, 2013)

Relevant bash.org quote. I run an IRC Network (for a pokemon game online) which has a slightly lower than average IQ for the average user. I've told people how to register with the command "/ns register *REPLACEThisWithAPassword* *REPLACEThisWithYourEmailAddress*" and they say it doesn't work. Why? THEY COPY/PASTED THE COMMAND IN. Some people...


----------



## mikho (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you know that If you login to another persons email account it is counted as a felony in most countries?


I wouldn't tell the world about the bad things you do.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 13, 2013)

mikho said:


> Did you know that If you login to another persons email account it is counted as a felony in most countries?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't tell the world about the bad things you do.


So.. How many international laws did NSA, Google, Yahoo, Microsoft, etc... broke?

Its not a felony, its a war crime against humanity and privacy.

inb4 "buttt... we r on war against terrorism xddd"


----------



## MannDude (Nov 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who identifies direct to Nickserv?


----------



## nunim (Nov 13, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Am I the only one that wonders why we keep around the kid that keeps trying to turn this place into HF?  Discussion of security is one thing.. attempting to brag about "amazing deeds" seems like exactly the kind of trash this place doesn't need.


This.  I think Aldryic expressed my thoughts exactly, this is a thread for the trashcan.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 13, 2013)

Echelon said:


> Because censorship is a slippery slope.


While true, fear of censorship shouldn't get in the way of common sense.  Maybe the new name caused a lot of people to forget that it's still curtisg behind that moniker;  a kid that _on a regular basis_ either 1) threatens to 'hack' others, 2) tries to take credit any time some exploit is revealed, and 3) results to DDoS booters when his feelings are hurt.  The name change was to try and get away from his reputation - and while he made a token attempt to change his ways, said attempt lasted for a week at best.

To turn that question on you, though... if we allow one, why not allow more?  More and more malicious threads will start, and eventually they'll get their own subforum.  Since there are many varieties of jackassery, the subforum will turn into an entire category of subforums... and so on.

HackForums (and several other similar communities) originally started with C|EH-centric goals.  Whitehat, actual security discussion, etc.  Kids like this turned it into the shithole it is today.  I'm as much against censorship as anyone else - but I happen to like this place, and wouldn't want to see it end up the same way.


----------



## drmike (Nov 13, 2013)

No love bro 

I feed the little monster some times.   I don't endorse bitch slapping providers or punting their network offline.   But hey who am I to judge.  I am old and fuddy and my tits sag.  In other words, I just am not as much fun as I use to be.

Balancing freedom of speech vs. HF kids... gosh, I hope we never have that situation.

I just *kinda* wish *maybe* that Riot would be a tad more discrete or creative with his discoveries.  I'd *hate* to think *he* was involved in something ahhh blackhatish.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 13, 2013)

@mikhu:

"Did you know that If you login to another persons email account it is counted as a felony in most countries?"

Well that if you acted without that other persons consent..


----------



## mitgib (Nov 13, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> HackForums (and several other similar communities) originally started with C|EH-centric goals.  Whitehat, actual security discussion, etc.  Kids like this turned it into the shithole it is today.  I'm as much against censorship as anyone else - but I happen to like this place, and wouldn't want to see it end up the same way.


I had high hopes when the LE* shit hit the fan, but the amount of double posts here and at LET and this place sinking to the same level of stupidity have put me off, I don't think much can be done to clean up either


----------



## mikho (Nov 13, 2013)

fixidixi said:


> @mikhu:
> 
> 
> "Did you know that If you login to another persons email account it is counted as a felony in most countries?"
> ...


In this case I'm pretty sure that there were no consent.


----------



## Gary (Nov 13, 2013)

I once saw a fella post his entire (shitty, one mirc script) autotrader into a channel, site names and all.

It'd have been mitigated had he set a limit in mirc on the number of lines it'll let you paste at once. Ideally it should confirm with you before letting you paste anything...

I don't know what I'd have been more embarrassed about if I'd been him. The fact I was stupid enough to do it, my shitty pastebin-sourced autotrader, or the sheer number of OVH drftpds he was on.


----------

